# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  यूनिकोड क्या है?

## dkj

*यूनिकोड क्या है?*

----------


## dkj

_यूनिकोड प्रत्येक अक्षर के लिए एक विशेष नम्बर प्रदान करता है,
चाहे कोई भी प्लैटफॉर्म हो,
चाहे कोई भी प्रोग्राम हो,
चाहे कोई भी भाषा हो।_कम्प्यूटर, मूल रूप से, नंबरों से सम्बंध रखते हैं। ये प्रत्येक अक्षर और वर्ण के लिए एक नंबर निर्धारित करके अक्षर और वर्ण संग्रहित करते हैं। यूनिकोड का आविष्कार होने से पहले, ऐसे नंबर देने के लिए सैंकडों विभिन्न संकेत लिपि प्रणालियां थीं। किसी एक संकेत लिपि में पर्याप्त अक्षर नहीं हो सकते हैं : उदाहरण के लिए, यूरोपिय संघ को अकेले ही, अपनी सभी भाषाऒं को कवर करने के लिए अनेक विभिन्न संकेत लिपियों की आवश्यकता होती है। अंग्रेजी जैसी भाषा के लिए भी, सभी अक्षरों, विरामचिन्हों और सामान्य प्रयोग के तकनीकी प्रतीकों हेतु एक ही संकेत लिपि पर्याप्त नहीं थी।

----------


## dkj

ये संकेत लिपि प्रणालियां परस्पर विरोधी भी हैं। इसीलिए, दो संकेत लिपियां दो _विभिन्न_ अक्षरों के लिए, एक ही नंबर प्रयोग कर सकती हैं, अथवा _समान_ अक्षर के लिए विभिन्न नम्बरों का प्रयोग कर सकती हैं। किसी भी कम्प्यूटर (विशेष रूप से सर्वर) को विभिन्न संकेत लिपियां संभालनी पड़ती है; फिर भी जब दो विभिन्न संकेत लिपियों अथवा प्लैटफॉर्मों के बीच डाटा भेजा जाता है तो उस डाटा के हमेशा खराब होने का जोखिम रहता है।
*यूनिकोड से यह सब कुछ बदल रहा है!*यूनिकोड, प्रत्येक अक्षर के लिए एक विशेष नंबर प्रदान करता है, चाहे कोई भी प्लैटफॉर्म हो, चाहे कोई भी प्रोग्राम हो, चाहे कोई भी भाषा हो। यूनिकोड स्टैंडर्ड को ऐपल, एच.पी., आई.बी.एम., जस्ट सिस्टम, माईक्रोसॉफ्ट, औरेकल, सैप, सन, साईबेस, यूनिसिस जैसी उद्योग की प्रमुख कम्पनियों और कई अन्य ने अपनाया है। यूनिकोड की आवश्यकता आधुनिक मानदंडों, जैसे एक्स.एम.एल., जावा, एकमा स्क्रिप्ट (जावा स्क्रिप्ट), एल.डी.ए.पी., कोर्बा 3.0, डब्ल्यू.एम.एल. के लिए होती है और यह आई.एस.ओ./आई.ई.सी. 10646 को लागू करने का अधिकारिक तरीका है। यह कई संचालन प्रणालियों, सभी आधुनिक ब्राउजरों और कई अन्य उत्पादों में होता है। यूनिकोड स्टैंडर्ड की उत्पति और इसके सहायक उपकरणों की उपलब्धता, हाल ही के अति महत्वपूर्ण विश्वव्यापी सॉफ्टवेयर टेक्नोलॉजी रुझानों में से हैं।

----------


## dkj

यूनिकोड को ग्राहक-सर्वर अथवा बहु-आयामी उपकरणों और वेबसाइटों में शामिल करने से, परंपरागत उपकरणों के प्रयोग की अपेक्षा खर्च में अत्यधिक बचत होती है। यूनिकोड से एक ऐसा अकेला सॉफ्टवेयर उत्पाद अथवा अकेला वेबसाइट मिल जाता है, जिसे री-इंजीनियरिंग के बिना विभिन्न प्लैटफॉर्मों, भाषाओं और देशों में उपयोग किया जा सकता है। इससे डाटा को बिना किसी बाधा के विभिन्न प्रणालियों से होकर ले जाया जा सकता है।

----------


## dkj

*यूनिकोड कन्सॉर्शियम के बारे में*यूनिकोड कन्सॉर्शियम, लाभ न कमाने वाला एक संगठन है जिसकी स्थापना यूनिकोड स्टैंडर्ड, जो आधुनिक सॉफ्टवेयर उत्पादों और मानकों में पाठ की प्रस्तुति को निर्दिष्ट करता है, के विकास, विस्तार और इसके प्रयोग को बढ़ावा देने के लिए की गई थी। इस कन्सॉर्शियम के सदस्यों में, कम्प्यूटर और सूचना उद्योग में विभिन्न निगम और संगठन शामिल हैं। इस कन्सॉर्शियम का वित्तपोषण पूर्णतः सदस्यों के शुल्क से किया जाता है। यूनिकोड कन्सॉर्शियम में सदस्यता, विश्व में कहीं भी स्थित उन संगठनों और व्यक्तियों के लिए खुली है जो यूनिकोड का समर्थन करते हैं और जो इसके विस्तार और कार्यान्वयन में सहायता करना चाहते हैं।

----------


## dkj

देवनागरी यूनिकोड
देवनागरी यूनिकोड की परास (रेंज) 0900 से 097F तक है। (दोनो संख्याएं षोडषाधारी हैं)
क्ष, त्र एवं ज्ञ के लिये अलग से कोड नहीं है। इन्हें संयुक्त वर्ण मानकर अन्य संयुक्त वर्णों की भांति इनका अलग से कोड नहीं दिया गया है।
इस रेंज में बहुत से ऐसे वर्णों के लिये भी कोड दिये गये हैं जो सामान्यतः हिन्दी में व्यवहृत नहीं होते। किन्तु मराठी, सिन्धी, मलयालम आदि को देवनागरी में सम्यक ढंग से लिखने के लिये आवश्यक हैं।
नुक्ता वाले वर्णों (जैसे ज़) के लिये यूनिकोड निर्धारित किया गया है। इसके अलावा नुक्ता के लिये भी अलग से एक यूनिकोड दे दिया गया है। अतः नुक्तायुक्त अक्षर यूनिकोड की दृष्टि से दो प्रकार से लिखे जा सकते हैं - एक बाइट यूनिकोड के रूप में या दो बाइट यूनिकोद के रूप में। उदाहरण के लिये *ज़* को ' ज ' के बाद नुक्ता ( ़ ) टाइप करके भी लिखा जा सकता है।देवनागरी के यूनिकोड
0
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
A
B
C
D
E
F

U+090x

ँ
ं
ः
ऄ
अ
आ
इ
ई
उ
ऊ
ऋ
ऌ
ऍ
ऎ
ए

U+091x
ऐ
ऑ
ऒ
ओ
औ
क
ख
ग
घ
ङ
च
छ
ज
झ
ञ
ट

U+092x
ठ
ड
ढ
ण
त
थ
द
ध
न
ऩ
प
फ
ब
भ
म
य

U+093x
र
ऱ
ल
ळ
ऴ
व
श
ष
स
ह


़
ऽ
ा
ि

U+094x
ी
ु
ू
ृ
ॄ
ॅ
ॆ
े
ै
ॉ
ॊ
ो
ौ
्



U+095x
ॐ
॑
॒
॓
॔



क़
ख़
ग़
ज़
ड़
ढ़
फ़
य़

U+096x
ॠ
ॡ
ॢ
ॣ
।
॥
०
१
२
३
४
५
६
७
८
९

U+097x
॰

ॲ








ग॒
ज॒

ड॒
ब॒

----------


## dkj

*इण्डिक यूनिकोड* 
*इण्डिक यूनिकोड* यूनिकोड के भारतीय लिपियों से सम्बंधित सॅक्शन को कहा जाता है। यूनिकोड के नवीनतम संस्करण ५.२ में विविध भारतीय लिपियों को मानकीकृत किया गया है जिनमें देवनागरी भी शामिल है।

----------


## dkj

यूनिकोड में शामिल भारतीय भाषायेंयूनिकोड ५.२ में निम्नलिखित भारतीय लिपियों को कूटबद्ध किया गया है:
देवनागरीबंगाली लिपिगुजराती लिपिगुरुमुखीकन्नड़ लिपिलिम्बू लिपि (en:Limbu script)मलयालम लिपिउड़िया लिपिसिंहल लिपिस्यलोटी नागरी (en:Syloti Nagri)तमिल लिपितेलुगु लिपियूनिकोड कॉन्सोर्टियम द्वारा अब तक निर्धारित यूनिकोड ५.२ में देवनागरी के कुल १०९ वर्णों/चिह्नों का मानकीकरण किया गया है अभी देवनागरी के बहुत से वर्ण जिनमें शुद्ध व्यंजन (हलन्त व्यंजन - आधे अक्षर) तथा कई वैदिक ध्वनि चिह्न एवं अन्य चिह्न यथा स्वस्तिक आदि, यूनिकोड में शामिल नहीं हैं। शुद्द व्यंजनों के यूनिकोडित न होने के कारण वर्तमान में उन्हें सामान्य व्यंजन के साथ अलग से हलन्त लगाकर प्रकट किया जाता है जिससे कि टैक्स्ट का साइज बढ़ने के अतिरिक्त कम्प्यूटिंग सम्बंधी कई समस्याएँ आती हैं।
वैदिक संस्कृत चिह्नों को यूनिकोड में शामिल करने हेतु प्रस्तावना की गई है।
*कम्प्यूटर में इण्डिक यूनिकोड सक्षम करना*यदि कम्प्यूटर पर हिन्दी एवं अन्य भारतीय भाषाओं में काम करने के लिये इण्डिक यूनिकोड सक्षम कर लेना चाहिये। इसके लिए कम्प्यूटर में जो भी विण्डोज़ हैं, उसकी सीडी चाहिए (जैसे- विण्डोज़ २०००, विण्डोज़ ऍक्सपी, विण्डोज़ २००३ आदि।
सबसे पहले सीडी को कम्प्यूटर में डाल कर स्टार्ट में जाकर कण्ट्रोल पैनल पर जायें।फिर रीजनल एंड लैंग्वेज विकल्प पर डबल क्लिक करके खोल लें।अब एक नई छोटी इन्फॉरमेशन विण्डो खुल जाएगी, जिसमें तीन टैब रीजनल ऑप्शन, लैंग्वेजेज और एडवांस दिए होंगे। लैंग्वेजेज पर क्लिक करें और इसमें नीचे की ओर दो चैक बॉक्स (इंस्टॉल फाइल फॉर कॉम्प्लेक्स स्क्रिप्ट और इंस्टॉल फाइल फॉर ईस्ट एशियन लैंग्वेजेज) दिए गए हैं। दोनों को क्लिक करके अप्लाई कर लें।अब अपने आप विण्डोज़ की सीडी से यूनिकोड की फाइल्स कम्प्यूटर में आ जाएंगी।ऍक्टिवेट हो जाने के बाद एक बार कम्प्यूटर को दोबारा चालू करना होगा।एक बार फिर कण्ट्रोल पैनल, रीजनल एंड लैंग्वेजेज ऑप्शन और फिर लैंग्वेजेस में जाएं।अब लैंग्वेजेज में डिटेल्स बटन पर क्लिक करें, एक और नई इन्फॉरमेशन विण्डो खुल जाएगी।नई विण्डो में सैटिंग्स में क्लिक करने के बाद एड बटन पर क्लिक करें व एक छोटी-सी विण्डो एड इनपुट लैंग्वेज खुलेगी। इनमें दो ड्रॉप डाउन दिए हैं पहला यानि इनपुट लैंग्वेज में Hindi (या अन्य वाँछित भाषा) चुन लें और दूसरा यानि कीबोर्ड लेआउट में Hindi Traditional/Devanagari - InScript (या अन्य वाँछित कीबोर्ड) चुन कर ओके पर क्लिक करें।अब इससे पहले वाली विण्डो में देखें तो इंग्लिश के नीचे हिन्दी कीबोर्ड भी लिखा हुआ आएगा। इसी विण्डो में नीचे लैंग्वेज बार पर क्लिक करने पर एक छोटी विण्डो खुलेगी। अब शो द लैंग्वेज बार ऑन डेस्कटॉप पर चैक करके ओके करना है।अब कम्प्यूटर में यूनिकोड ऍक्टिवेट हो गया है। डेस्कटॉप के टास्कबार पर EN यानि इंग्लिश या डेस्कटॉप पर EN English लिखा हुआ एक छोटा सा बार आ जाएगा। उसे मिनीमाइज करने पर वह टास्कबार पर होगा। अब जब भी हिन्दी में टाइप करना हो तो नोटपैड या वर्ड खोल कर ईएन पर क्लिक करके हिन्दी पर क्लिक कर देना है। अब हिन्दी में टाइप कर सकते हैं।

----------


## dkj

*डीटीपी व ग्राफिक्स सॉफ्टवेयरों में भारतीय युनिकोड अनुकूलता*
*Indic Unicode compatibility**in DTP and Graphics Softwares*


अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय वर्ण-कूट मानक 16-बिट *युनिकोड* की लोकप्रियता संसार-भर में दिन-दूनी रात-चौगनी बढ़ती जा रही है तथा इसके साथ ही हिन्दी तथा अन्य भारतीय भाषाओं में भी वेबसाइट, ब्ल़ॉग चिट्ठे, ऑन-लाइन वेब आधारित औजारों/उपकरणों/सुविधाओं का प्रयोग धड़ाधड़ बढ़ते जा रहा है, ई-मेल में सीधे सम्प्रेषण किया जा रहा है। मोबाईल फोन पर भी हिन्दी तथा भारतीय भाषाओं में संक्षिप्त सन्देशों (SMS) तथा इण्टरनेट संचार किया जाने लगा है। 
किन्तु *डेस्क टॉप पब्लिशिंग (** DTP),* *डिजाइनिंग**,* *पृष्ठसज्जा (**Page-layout)* *तथा ग्राफिक्स सॉफ्टवेयरों में* फिलहाल सिर्फ Microsoft Publisher (XP/2003/2007) में ही भारतीय युनिकोड मानकीकृत कोड तथा ओपेन टाइप फोंट्स में काम करना सम्भव है, जो MS-Office-Premium(XP/2003/2007) समूह के सॉफ्टयेवरों के एक भाग रूप में आता है। लेकिन इस सॉफ्टवेयर में प्रकाशन उद्योग की जरूरतों की तुलना में "ऊँट के मुँह में जीरा" के बराबर ही अल्प-स्तर की विशेषताएँ (Features) उपलब्ध हैं। यह लोकप्रिय DTP & Designing softwares के समक्ष नन्हे बच्चे के बराबर है।
डेस्क टॉप पब्लिशिंग ( DTP), डिजाइनिंग, पृष्ठसज्जा (Page-layout) तथा ग्राफिक्स सॉफ्टवेयरों (यथा Adobe Pagemaker, InDesign, Illustrator, Coreldraw, Macromedia Freehand,Quark Express इत्यादि) में हिन्दी भारतीय भाषाओं में युनिकोड समर्थित ओपेन टाइप फोंट्स में कार्य कर पाना सम्भव नहीं है। ASCII के सुपरसेट पर पैबन्द की तरह चिपका कर काम चलाए गए 8-बिट ट्रू-टाइप (True Type Font, TTF) या पोस्टस्क्रिप्ट (PSF) फोंट्स में काम करना पड़ता है।जिसके कारण जिसके कारण वर्णक्रमानुसार छँटाई (Alphabecial Sorting), सूचकांकन (Indexing), स्वचालित विषय-सूची निर्माण, वर्तनी-शोधन (Spell-checking), तुरत तलाश (Searching), डैटाबेस आयात (Database Importing) आदि सुविधाओं का उपयोग नहीं किया जा सकता। 
विशेषकर हिन्दी तथा भारतीय भाषाओं के समाचार-पत्रों/अखबारों/पत्र-पत्रिकाओं को बेकार में दुगुना परिश्रम करना पड़ता है:
1. कागज पर मुद्रित रूप में पत्र-पत्रिका प्रकाशित करने के लिए 8-बिट TTF में समस्त पेज-लेआऊट, ग्राफिक्स, डिजाइन, कम्पोजिंग तथ प्री-प्रेस कार्य सम्पन्न करना।
2. वेबसाइट पर उपलब्ध कराने या ई-वर्सन निकालने के लिए इसके पाठ को युनिकोड में फिर से टंकण करना।

----------


## dkj

कुछ अखबारों/पत्र-पत्रिकाओं ने अपने 8-बिट फोंट से युनिकोड में परिवर्तन करनेवाले code-converter सॉफ्टवेयरों को विकसित करवा लिया है। किन्तु शेष को युनिकोड में फिर से टंकण करना पड़ता है। कई प्रकाशनों को युनिकोड में पाठ परिवर्तित करने के बाद दुबारा प्रूफ रीडिंग व सम्पादन करना पड़ता है, क्योंकि 8-बिट फोंट से 16-बिट यूनिकोड में पाठ-परिवर्तन के दौरान कई गलतियाँ हो जाती है,*हिन्दी 8-बिट फोंटों की जटिलताओं के कारण 100**%* *सही रूप में परिवर्तन सम्भव नहीं है। इस समस्या पर अलग लेख में विस्तार से प्रकाश डाला जाएगा।*

यही कारण है कि हिन्दी अखबारों के इण्टरनेट संस्करण में मुद्रित संस्करण की तुलना में काफी कम सामग्री होती है। तथा इण्टरनेट संस्करण मुद्रित संस्करण से बिल्कुल अलग डिजाइन का होता है।
उपर्युक्त सॉफ्टवेयरों के नवीनतम वर्सन में 16-बिट अर्थात् (2-बाईट) युनिकोड की कम्पाटिबिलिटी उपलब्ध कराई गई है, संसार की कई भाषाओं में हिब्रू, हांगुल, चीनी-जापानी-कोरियाई, ग्रीक आदि में युनिकोड में कार्य करना सम्भव हो गया है।
भारत में अभी भी लोग Adobe-Pagemaker 6.x या 7.x वर्सन का ही उपयोग करते देखे जाते हैं। जबकि Adobe Pagemaker-7.0 सन् 2001 में विकसित हुआ था। 2002 में इसका विकास/समर्थन बन्द हो गया।

2002 में इसका नया वर्सन Adobe InDesign 1.0 निकला,
2003 में इसकाAdobe InDesign का वर्सन-2.0 विकसित हुआ और पुराने का सपोर्ट बन्द हो गया।
2004 में इसे और विकसित करके Adobe Creative Suite 1.0 में एकीकृत कर दिया गया। (CS-1 में Photoshop, Illustrator, After-effects आदि शामिल हैं) तथा इसके सभी सॉफ्टवेयरों के बीच Compatibility सुनिश्चित हुई। 
2005-06 में Creative Suite-2 विकिसित तथा रिलीज हुआ। अब इसका नवीनतम वर्सन सीएस3 (Adobe Creative Suite-3) रिलीज हो चुका है। जिसमें डीटीपी, वेबसाइट डिजाइन/होस्टिंग, ग्राफिक्स-डिजाइन, ओडियो तथा वीडियो एडिटिंग के अनेक पैकेज एकीकृत किए गए हैं। 
लेकिनडीटीपी व पृष्ठसज्जा के नवीनतम सॉफ्टवेयर Adobe InDesginCS3 में युनिकोड (2-बाईटवाले कोड) का समर्थन तो मिल गया है, लेकिन हिन्दी तथा भारतीय भाषाओं के युनिकोड का समर्थन पूर्ण रूप से तथा सही रीति नहीं हो पा रहा है। विशेष प्रकार से यदि भारतीय युनि-कोड कूटों में पाठ प्रविष्टि की जाए तो वह सिर्फ मूल युनिकोड कूटों में प्रदर्शित होता है। मात्राओं, संयुक्ताक्षरों के बीच में खाली बक्से या आऊटलाइन शून्य प्रकट होंगे। यदि कम्प्यूटर स्क्रीन पर पारम्परिक रूप में प्रदर्शित हो भी जाएँ तो पोस्टस्क्रिप्ट-प्रिटर/इमेजसेटर/कलर-सेपरेटर/प्री-प्रोसेसर पर मुद्रण-करने/ट्रेसिंग/फिल्म/ट्रांसपरेन्सी बनाने तथा प्लेट बनाने पर उसमें हिन्दी तथा अन्य भारतीय भाषाओं के पाठ में मूल अक्षरों, संयुक्ताक्षरों और मात्राओं के बीच खाली बक्से या आऊटलाइन शून्य छप जाएँगे। और मुद्रण-उद्योग का हजारों रुपये का नुकसान हो जाएगा।

----------


## dkj

*प्रश्न : इसका क्या कारण है**?*

उत्तर : इसका कारण निम्नलिखित कई तकनीकी समस्याएँ हैं।
*1. इण्डिक युनिकोड अपने आप में एक त्रि-आयामी समस्या है :*
भारतीय भाषाओं के लिए युनिकोड भले ही अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय एकरूपता तथा इण्टरनेट पर सूचना आदान-प्रदान करने के लिए एक* वरदान* बनकर आया है, लेकिन कुछ गलत सिद्धान्तों पर आधारित होने के कारण युनिकोड अपने आप में एक तीन-मञ्जिली समस्या है। बिल्कुल उसी तरह जैसे कोई व्यक्ति तीन नावों में (हरेक में एक-एक) पैर रखकर समुद्र पार करने का प्रयास करे। भारतीय भाषाओं में युनिकोड में कम्प्यूटिंग भी उसी प्रकार अत्यन्त जटिल और जोखिम-भरी है
*(1) पहला आयाम -* *IME*
पाठ प्रविष्टि (Text entry) तो मूलतः अंग्रेजी के QWERTY की-बोर्ड में ही करनी पड़ती है,आपका Input Method Editor(IME) उसे युनिकोड कूटों में बदलकर भण्डारित (Save) करता है। उदाहरण के लिए Inscript Keyboard में हमें "राष्ट्रीय" शब्द टाइप करने के लिए हमें मूलतः यह अंग्रेजी के अक्षर टंकित करने पड़ते हैं--

Input Method Editor इसे मूल यूनिकोड कूटों में निम्नवत् बदलता है।


[IMG]  [/IMG]

----------


## dkj

*(2) दूसरा आयाम - कम्प्यूटर का आन्तरिक संसाधन*

कम्प्यूटर अपने आन्तरिक संसाधन (Processing) भण्डारण (Storing, saving) के लिए सिर्फ युनिकोड के कूटांकों (code-numbers) का ही उपयोग करता है। जैसे "राष्ट्रीय" शब्द कम्प्यूटर में अन्दरूनी रूप से सिर्फ युनिकोड के HEX CODE मेंइस प्रकार save होता है। 


*(3)* *तीसरा**आयाम - पारम्परिक रूप में**प्रदर्शन तथा**मुद्रण हेतु**सिर्फ फोंट के**वर्णखण्डों**(Glyphs)* *का**उपयोग*

इन्हें पारम्परिक रूप में प्रदर्शित करने के लिए आपरेटिंग सीस्टम का REDERING ENGINE हिन्दी(देवनागरी) के उस ओपेन टाइप फोंट-विशेष (जिसे पाठ-प्रदर्शन(Display) के लिए सेलेक्ट किया है, यथा- मंगल) में डिजाइन किए गए हिन्दी वर्णों के टुकड़ों या वर्ण-समुच्चयों, (जिन्हें GLYPHS कहा जाता है), में बदलकर प्रकट करता है।
उदारहण के लिए "राष्ट्रीय" शब्द के लिए ये निम्न GLYPHS होंगे-


जबकिइसमेंसिर्फ तीन अक्षर (Syllable) .मानेजातेहैं--

----------


## dkj

Microsoft Windows 2000/XP/2003/Vista आपरेटिंग सीस्टम्के साथ अन्तःनिर्मित युनिकोड स्क्रिप्ट प्रोसेसर (Uniscribe) प्रोग्राम के अन्दर हिन्दी तथा भारतीय भाषाओं के पारम्परिक रूप में प्रदर्शन (Display/Rendering) करने के जटिल-सूत्र शामिल हैं, जिनके अभाव में भारतीय भाषाओं का पाठ सिर्फ मूल युनि-कोड में ही प्रकट हो सकता है। क्योंकि आन्तरिक संसाधन के लिए पाठ का भण्डारण(Saving), वर्णक्रमानुसार छँटाई (Alphabecial sorting), सूचकांकन (Indexing), खोज (Searching) आदि सिर्फ Code Points में ही हो सकते है,OT फोंट्स में डिजाइन किए गए वर्णखण्डों (Glyphs) के आधार पर नहीं। Rendering Engine युनिस्क्राईब मूल युनिकोड कूटों को OT font के Glyphs में तत्काल(on-the-fly) बदल कर स्क्रीन पर प्रदर्शित करता है, अर्थात् उसे उड़ते-उड़ते कलाबाजी खानी पड़ती है। (यही कार्य पुराने 8-बिट इण्डिक वर्डप्रोसेसिंग सॉफ्टवेयरों में एक TSR (Terminate and Stay Resident) प्रोग्राम यथा की-बोर्ड-ड्राईवर के द्वारा सम्पन्न होता था।) मुद्रण हेतु print कमाण्ड देने पर युनिकोड के मूल कूट प्रिटर की मेमोरी में नहीं जाते बल्कि सिर्फ *OT Fonts* *के* *Glyphs* *ही जाते हैं।* या स्क्रीन पर प्रदर्शित पाठ छवि(image) बनकर ग्राफिक्स मोड (Graphics Mode) में Vector या Raster प्रारूप में प्रिंटर पर मुद्रित होता है।
लिनक्स में पांगों (Pango) जैसे Unicode Script Processor व Rendering Engine के सहारे तथा Apple Mac कम्प्यूटरों में उसके निजी विशेष प्रोग्राम के सहारे उपरोक्त प्रदर्शन (rendering) हासिल किया जाता है।
इस प्रकार देवनागरी तथा भारतीय भाषाओं का कम्प्यूटर-संसाधन उसी प्रकार जटिल/दुरूह तथा जोखिम-भरे ढंग से पूरा हो पाता है-- जैसा कि कहावत है-- *हाथी के दाँत**,* *खाने के और**,* *दिखाने के और।* उसी ढंग के हिन्दी-देवनागरी (तथा अन्य भारतीय लिपियों) के कम्प्यूटर में आन्तरिक संसाधन के लिए युनिकोड कूट (खाने के दाँत) का प्रयोग होता है जबकि पारम्परिक रूप में स्क्रीन पर प्रदर्शन और मुद्रण के लिए OT Font के glyphs (दिखाने के लिए हाथी के बड़े-बड़े सफेद दाँत या हाथी के सींग) का प्रयोग होता है।
यह बात एक और उदाहरण से समझाई जा सकती है। जिस प्रकार एक दोमुँहा साँप होता है। एक मुँह आगे की तरफ, दूसरा मुँह पूँछ की तरफ। कभी-कभी उस साँप का एक सिर उसे आगे की ओर खीँचता है और दूसरा सिर पीछे की तरफ। जिस सिर का जोर ज्यादा चलता है, साँप उसी ओर रेंगता है। कभी-कभी दोनों मुँहों के बीच विपरीत संघर्ष व खिंचाव होकर साँप का धड़ बीच में से टूट जाता है और साँप मर जाता है।
यदि तीन मुँह वाला साँप हो तो यह स्थिति कैसी तथा कितनी खतरनाक होगी, आप स्वयं अन्दाजा लगा सकते हैं।

----------


## dkj

*एक और उदाहरण लें--*
यदि एक रेलगाड़ी में दो इंजिन लगे हों और एक ही दिशा में चल रहे हों तो वह गाड़ी तेजी से भागेगी। कई मालगाड़ियों में दो-दो इंजिन लगाने पड़ते हैं, ताकि अधिकाधिक वैगनों को खीँच कर ले जा सके। लेकिन यदि एक इंजिन रेलगाड़ी के आगे लगा हो और आगे की ओर खीँच रहा हो, और दूसरा इंजिन पीछे लगा हो और पीछे की ओर खीँच रहा हो तो सोचिए उस रेल की क्या गति होगी। रस्साकस्सी जैसी... या तो जो इंजिन कमजोर होगा, वह तथा उससे संलग्न वैगनें हार कर दूसरे की शक्ति अनुसार घिसटेंगे, और अन्ततः गिर पड़ेंगे या रस्सी रूपी रेल बीच में से टूट कर अलग-अलग होकर विपरीत दिशाओं में दौड़ पड़ेंगी। यदि तीन इंजिन तीन दिशाओं में खींच रहे हों तो क्या हाल होगा?*इस जटिल प्रक्रिया को विस्तार से अलग लेख में उदाहरण सहित समझाया जाएगा।*

*2. Adobe**,**Macromedia** आदि द्वारा युनिस्क्राईब**को नहीं अपनाया जाना*
Adobe,Macromedia आदि ग्राफिक्स व डिजाइन सॉफ्टवेयरउद्योग समूह Microsoft Windows OS के साथ अन्तःनिर्मित युनिकोड स्क्रिप्ट प्रोसेसर (Uniscribe) को समर्थन नहीं करते, इसे लाँघ (Bypass) करके ही अपने सॉफटवेयरों को संचालित करते है। इसका कारण तकनीकी है। क्योंकि डीटीपी, डिजाइनिंग, ग्राफिक्स आदि सॉफ्टवेयरों का काम सिर्फ कम्प्यूटर संसाधन तक ही सीमित नहीं रहता। कम्प्यूटर में सम्पादित तथा डिजाइन किया गए पाठ तथा चित्रादि (ग्राफिक्स) की फिर से और प्रोसेसिंग करनी पड़ती है जो पोस्टस्क्रिप्ट(Postscript) प्रिंटरों, स्कानरों, रंग-विश्लेषण-पृथ्थकीकरण (Color-separation), छवि-स्थिरक (image-setter) आदि उपकरणों के द्वारा, 4 अलग रंगों (Cyan, Yellow, Magenta & Block = CYMK), की चार अलग-अलग फिल्म-ट्रेसिंग प्रिंट-आऊट निकालने, पेपर/प्लास्टिक/जिंक/पोलीमर प्लेट बनाने तक कई स्तर की होती है। 
सामान्य रूप से एक सरल उदाहरण लें- कम्प्यूटर से जब पीसील प्रिंटर (PCLlaser printer पर) कोई पृष्ठ प्रिण्ट करने का आदेश (Print command) दिया जाता है तो हिन्दी तथा भारतीय भाषाओं का पाठ पहले पूर्णतः ग्राफिक्स या छवि (image) में बदलकर प्रिंटर के resolution (लगभग 300 DPI=dots per inch /या 600 DPI ) के हिसाब से कागज पर मुद्रित होता है। जिससे हरेक पेज को प्रिंट करने में काफी ज्यादा समय लग जाता है।

----------


## dkj

किन्तु मुद्रण उद्योग में कई अतिरिक्त सुविधाओं तथा उच्च गुणवत्ता के लिए पोस्टस्क्रिप्ट(Postscript) लेजर प्रिंटरों का ही उपयोग किया जाता है। पोस्टस्क्रिप्ट प्रिंटर की अचल-मेमोरी(ROM, Read only memory) में कई फोंट पूर्वनिर्मित (inbuit) रूप सेभण्डारितहोते हैं। पाठ (textfile)ही सीधे प्रिंटर को प्रेषित होती है। जिससे मुद्रण में समय कम लगता है। एक मिनट में 12 से 50 पृष्ठ तक (क्षमतानुसार) धड़ाघड़ छप जाते हैं। चूँकि भारतीय भाषाओं के फोंट्स प्रिंटर के ROM में inbuilt नहीं होते हैं, अतः इण्डिक पाठ को पोस्टस्क्रिप्ट प्रिंटर में प्रिंट करते वक्त वे-वे विशेष फोंट (जिनमें पाठ को कम्पोज किया गया है), की फाइलें पहले स्वतः डाउनलोड होकर प्रिंटर की Additional RAM में जमा होती है। फिर प्रिंटर द्वारा अनेक पृष्ठों को एक-एक कर उन फोंट में मुद्रित किया जाता है। 
कुछ पोस्टस्क्रिप्ट लेजर प्रिंटरों में उनके EPPROM में कुछ (लगभग 128 तक) फोंट्स पहले डाउनलोड (pre-download) करने की भी सुविधा होती है। जिससे पहले सिर्फ एकबार फोंट डाउनलोड करना पड़ता है। *हरेक प्रिंट जॉब के साथ फोंट बारम्बार भेजने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ती। केवल (**text** तथा ग्राफिक्स) प्रिंटर को सम्प्रेषित होते हैं और अत्यन्त शीघ्र गति से छपाई हो पाती है।*
चूँकि भारतीय भाषाओं में केवल OT Font से पाठ का सुधार-सम्पादन (Processing/Editing) आदिनहीं किया जा सकता। संसाधन, सार्टिंग, सर्चिंग, एडिटिंग आदि केवल युनिकोड के मूल कूटों में ही सम्भव है। वर्णखण्डों(Glyphs) के सहारे तो वर्णक्रमानुसार छँटाई भी कर पाना असम्भव है। OT फोंट्स द्वारा केवल पारम्परिक रूप में स्क्रीन पर प्रदर्शन तथा मुद्रण ही किया जा सकता है। इन दोनों के बीच आपरेटिंग सीस्टम् के Rendering Engine को on-the-fly twist करते हुए अनवरत कार्य करना पड़ता है।
जबकि Laser Printer, Color Separator, Image-setter, Film/Transparency/Tracing-printer, plate-maker आदि उपकरणों में केवल फोंट डाउनलोड किए जा सकते हैं, क्योंकि ये कम्प्यूटर नहीं हैं, जो इनमें आपरेटिंग सीस्टम का rendering engine भी डाउनलोड किया जा सके। अतः जब इनमें हिन्दी तथा भारतीय भाषाओं का युनिकोडित पाठ (Text) पहुँचता है तो वह या तो OT फोंट में निहित सिर्फ encoded characters में बदल कर रह जाता है, या फिर केवल un-encoded glyphs में बदल जाता है। या तो हर मात्रा के पूर्व बाद खाली बक्से (Blank Boxes) या शून्याकार (outline circle) प्रकट होंगे या शब्दों का क्रम बदल जाएगा (जैसे "किस्त" के स्थान पर "कस्ति" छपेगा। इस प्रकार गलतियाँ होने से प्रकाशक/मुद्रक को हजारों रुपये का नुकसान हो जाएगा। उदाहरण के लिए फॉयरफॉक्स (Firefox 2.0.0.6) ब्राउजर से द्वारा खोला गया वर्डप्रेस का एक ब्लॉग का स्क्रीनशॉट निम्नवत् है--

----------


## dkj

*प्रश्न : इस समस्या का समाधान क्या होगा**?*
उत्तर : यह ज्वलन्त समस्या सन् 2000 से चली आ रही है। इसके समाधान हेतु विश्वस्तर पर अनेक संस्थान अलग-अलग ढंग से सोच रहे हैं तथा दिनों दिन शोध जारी है। इनके समाधान के लिए मेरे सुझाव निम्नवत् हैं--

*(1)* *Rendering Engine* *का समर्थन*
Adobe, Macromedia, Quark आदि कम्पनियों द्वारा आपरेटिंग सीस्टम के Rendering Engine (यथा माईक्रोसॉफ्ट के Uniscribe, USP, लिनक्स के Pango इत्यादि) का समर्थन/सहयोग लेकर युनिकोड कूटों में पाठ संसाधन (Text processing) की जाए, (भले ही इसके लिए उन्हें अतिरिक्त रॉयल्टी आदि का भुगतान करना पड़े) किन्तु प्रिंट कमाँड या छपाई-पूर्व (pre-press) कार्यों के लिए डिजाइनकृत-पृष्ठ को भेजने के पूर्व सारा पाठ OT Fonts के Glyphs में यथा-आवश्यक क्रम में परिवर्तित कर दिया जाए। हिन्दी तथा भारतीय भाषाओं में इस कार्य के लिए विशेष ध्यान देते हुए एक विशेष प्रोग्राम का विकास किया जाए, जो OT Fonts में वर्णखण्ड-स्थानान्तरण (Glyphs-substitution) तथा वर्णखण्ड-क्रम-संस्थापन (Glyph positioning), Pre-base, Post-base आदि का सहारा लेते हुए युनिकोड वर्णक्रम वाले पाठ को Glyphs के क्रम में बदल कर प्रिंटर में प्रेषित करे। 
उदारहण के लिए - युनिकोड कूटों का क्रम तथा पारम्पिरक रूप में देवनागरी पाठ का प्रदर्शन करने के लिए OT Font में Glyphs क्रम में अन्तर जानने के लिए 2 शब्द लें *"स्थिर कार्यों"*
इनका युनिकोड क्रम निम्नवत् है।


किन्तु इसका OT Font में Glyph क्रम निम्नवत् होगा-


उपर्युक्त दो शब्दों में आप स्पष्ट देख सकते हैं कि कूट-क्रम (Code-sequence) और वर्णखण्ड-क्रम (Glyph sequence) में कितना अन्तर है। कूटांक(Unicode Codes) का चौथा वर्ण (छोटी इ की मात्रा) वर्णखण्ड में पहले स्थान पर स्थानान्तिरित करना पड़ता है। कूटांक का 9वाँ+10वाँ+13वाँ वर्ण (आधा-र या मूल 'र्' व्यञ्जन) जो 'य' के पहले है, वह एकाकार होकर 'रेफ+अनुस्वार' के रूप में प्रकट होता है और उसे वर्णखण्ड में 10वे स्थान पर 'यो' के बाद स्थानान्तरित (Shift) करना पड़ता है। इसी जटिल तकनीक को ही Glyph substitution तथा Glyph positioning के नाम की कमाँड-शृंखला में ओपेन टाइप फोंट के निर्माण में प्रयोग करना पड़ता है।
लेकिन इस अति जटिल प्रक्रिया में कई प्रकार की त्रुटियों की सम्भावना तथा मुद्रित पाठ के बिगड़ने की आशंका काफी ज्यादा होती है।

*(2) युनिकोड में सभी अक्षरों के कूट-निर्धारित किए जाएँ*
युनिकोड-वर्सन-5.0 में हिन्दी(देवनागरी) के कुछ वर्णों, मात्राओं, अक्षरों, चिह्नों आदि को मिलाकर सिर्फ कुल 109 कूट-निर्धारित तथा मानकीकृत किए गए हैं। जबकि युनिकोड चीनी-जापानी-कोरियाई (CJK) भाषा में 29,245 मूल अक्षरों है तथा बादमें CJK 2-अतिरिक्त ब्लॉक में71,578 युनिफाइड आईडियोग्राफ्स का कूट-निर्धारण किए जा चुके हैं। अतः इसी प्रकार युनिकोड इण्डिक के सभी पूर्ण अक्षरों (syllables) के भी कूट-निर्धारण एवं मानकीकरण करने की मांग कई मंचों से कई वर्षों से उठाई जाती रही है।
हाल ही में विश्व हिन्दी सम्मेलन में भी यह मुद्दा उठाया गया था। कई वर्षों से यह मुद्दा युनिकोड की अनेक अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय बैठकों में उठाया जाता रहा है। युनिकोड के एक प्रतिनिधि इस पर राजी भी हुए थे और उन्होंने कहा था कि यदि वर्तमान 16-बिट युनिकोड में यदि इसके लिए "कूट-स्थान" (65536 code-space) कम होते है तो वे 32-बिट युनिकोड का भी निर्धारण कर सकते हैं, जिसमें *कुल स्थान 4294967296 तक* उपलब्ध हो सकेंगे।
किन्तु यह कार्य इतना सरल नहीं है, लगभग असम्भव ही कहिए।

----------


## dkj

*(3) ओपेन टाइप फोंट में सभी पूर्ण अक्षर बनाकर रखे जाएँ*
वर्तमान इण्डिक युनिकोड में जितने वर्णादि मानकीकृत हुए है, सिर्फ उन्हीं में सीमित रहते हुए भी ओपेन टाइप फोंट स्तर पर ही इसका समाधान किया जा सकता है। पुराने 8बिट TTF फोंट्स में अधिकतम 256-32 = 224 फोंट्स ही शामिल किए जाने की सीमा थी। किन्तु ओपेन टाइप फोंट में ऐसी कोई सीमा निर्धारित नहीं है। 16-बिट होने के कारण एक ही फोंट में अधिकतम 65536 युनिकोडित कूटों के वर्णों को तथा निजी-क्षेत्र (Private Area) में इसके दुगुने अकूटित (non-encoded) वर्णखण्डों या संयुक्ताक्षरों को भी बनाकर शामिल किया जा सकता है। यदि हिन्दी(देवनागरी) के सभी पूर्णाक्षरों (syllables) को बनाकर ओपेन टाइप फोंट में शामिल कर लिया जाए तो कम्प्यूटर की आन्तरिक प्रोसेसिंग के लिए किसी Rendering Engine पर निर्भर नहीं होना पड़ेगा या उसके समर्थन के बिना भी सिर्फ फोंट स्तर पर ही हिन्दी से पाठ को पारम्पिरक रूप में प्रदर्शन व मुद्रण भली भाँति किया जा सकता है।
वर्तमान एक आम हिन्दी ओपेन टाइप फोंट (उदाहण के लिए Raghindi.ttf) में 109 युनिकोडित कूटों के वर्णों, मात्राओं, चिह्नों के अलावा अकूटित वर्णखण्डों (non-encoded glyphs), संयुक्ताक्षरों (conjucts), वर्णों के वैकल्पिक प्रारूपों(alternative forms) को मिलाकर लगभग 740 Glyphs को शामिल किया गया है। कुछ संस्कृत के विशिष्ट देवनागरी ओपेन टाइप फोंट्स में लगभग 1100 Glyphs की डिजाइन करके उपलब्ध कराया गया है। 
किन्तु अभी तक देवनागरी तथा किसी भी अन्य भारतीय लिपियों के ओपेन टाइप फोंट में लिपि में प्रयुक्त होनेवाले *अधिकांशतः प्रयोग में आनेवाले अक्षरों* *(syllables)* *को* भी बनाकर भी शामिल नहीं किया गया है, लिपि के समस्त अक्षरों को शामिल करना तो दूर की बात है।
Adobe के द्वारा भी भारतीय भाषाओं के लिए ऐसे ही कुछ विशेष-फोंट बनाने की योजना पर भी विचार चल रहा था।
माईक्रोसॉफ्ट के लिए Arial Unicode MS.TTF फोंट के निर्माता एवरटाइप के एक प्रतिनिधि ने एक परिचर्चा में भारतीय भाषाविदों से कहा था वे हिन्दी (देवनागरी) के सभी अक्षरों वाले फोंट को बनाकर आपूर्ति करने का जिम्मा लेने के लिए तैयार हैं। उन्होंने इसके लिए हिन्दी(देवनागरी) के सभी अक्षरों(syllables) की सूची बनाकर यथाशीघ्र देने को कहा था। लेकिन दुःख की बात है कि इतने वर्ष बीत जाने के बाद आजतक भी हिन्दी(देवनागरी) के विद्वान उन्हें सारे अक्षरों (syllable) की सूची भेजना तो दूर की बात, अक्षरों(syllables) की कुल संख्या तक नहीं बता पाए हैं।
इसी सम्बन्ध में मैंने एक ज्वलन्त मुद्दा उठाया था- नारद अक्षरग्राम परिचर्चा फोरम में हिन्दी(देवनागरी) में कुल कितने अक्षर हैं? लेकिन दुःख की बात है लगभग 800 हिन्दी के ब्लॉग-लेखक तथा विद्वान होने के बावजूद अभी तक इस मंच पर सिर्फ 4 उत्तर मिले, और एक भी सन्तोषजनक नहीं, कुछ व्यावहारिक शोध व कार्य होना तो दूर की बात है। यह सभी हिन्दी विद्वानों तथा हिन्दी प्रेमियों के लिए एक चुनौती है। आह्वान है हिन्दी के माई का लालों का, जो यह सूची पूरी करने में सहयोग दें!

----------


## dkj

*(4) रेण्डरिंग इंजन को मुक्तस्रोत करके जारी किया जाए*
यदि उपर्युक्त दोनों उपाय या दोनों कार्य कठिन हैं तो एक और उपाय का सुझाव निम्नवत् है--
Uniscribe आदि सभी मालिकाना (propritory) unicode rendering engine को भी Pango की तरह मुक्त स्रोत बनाया जाएतथा मानकीकृत करके Unicode CLDR (Common Local Data Repository) के साथ निःशुल्क रूप से सभी IT-developers को उपलब्ध कराया जाए। जिससे सभी प्लेटफॉर्म तथा सॉफ्टवेयरों में युनिकोडित भारतीय पाठ का प्रदर्शन व मुद्रण एकरूपी हो सके। 
*(5) हिन्दी(देवनागरी) को सरल**,* *सपाट और एकमुखी बनाया जाए*
यदि उपर्युक्त सभी सुझावों का अनुपालन सम्भव नहीं हो, तो अन्तिम उपाय है कि हिन्दी-देवनागरी (तथा अन्य भारतीय लिपियों) के क्रम-विकास के मूल में जाकर शोध किया जाए तथा कम्प्यूटर तथा तकनीकी कार्यों के अनुकूल एक-आयामी सीधी, सरल सपाट लिपि का पुनरुद्धार, विकास तथा प्रचलन किया जाए। 
जैसे अंग्रेजी में मुद्रण/प्रकाशन के लिए अलग अक्षर होते हैं,
मोनोस्पेस्ड (Capital and Small plain alphabets for Printing) 
तथा 
हस्तलिपि के लिए अलग अक्षर होते हैं,
(Cursive Script alphabets)
उसी प्रकार हिन्दी (देवनागरी) लिपि के लिए भी प्रकाशन/मुद्रण/कम्प्यूटर-डैटाबेस-प्रोसेसिंग के लिए अलग वर्ण-समूह तथा हस्तलिपि में कागज पर लिखने के लिए अलग वर्ण-समूह का विकास तथा प्रचलन किया जाए।
परम्परागत रूप से हाथ से लिखे जानेवाले लिपि-स्वरूप में ही मैनुअल-टाइपराइटरिंग/कम्प्यूटर/मुद्रण आदि करने के लिए बेतुका दबाब न डाला जाए।
कई वर्षों से इस दिशा में काफी प्रयास किए जा रहे हैं। वैदिक संस्कृत (Vedic Sanskrit) के लिए युनिकोड मानकों के मसौदे 2002 में जारी किए गए थे, जिनके चार्ट-1 में हिन्दी(देवनागरी) के मूल व्यंजन-वर्णों के कूट-निर्धारण(encoding) हेतु भी प्रस्ताव था। किन्तु हिन्दुस्तान का दुर्भाग्य है कि कुछ तथाकथित भारतीय विद्वानों के द्वारा आधारहीन तर्क तथा आपत्ति के कारण यह कार्य फिलहाल अवरुद्ध है।
जबकि मूलतः हिन्दी(देवनागरी लिपि) तकनीकी दृष्टि से भी अंग्रेजी से भी ज्यादा सरल, सपाट, एकमुखी और पूर्णतः ध्वनिवैज्ञानिक थी, जो कालक्रम में गलत प्रयोगों के कारण आज जटिल से जटलितम बन गई है। क्योंकि भाषा तथा लिपि में आए किसी विकार को भी विकास ही माना जाता है। *इस बारे में एक अलग लेख में विस्तार से प्रकाश डाला जाएगा।*

----------


## dkj

*(6)**जटिल से और जटिलतम अलगोरिदम बनाए जाएँ*
अन्तिम उपाय के रूप में विभिन्न सूक्ष्म कम्प्यूटर प्रोग्रामों, जटिल से जटिलतम अलगोरिद्*म्स के माध्यम से तकनीकी स्तर ही कोई मध्यवर्ती "येन-केन-प्रकारेण"(Any how) उपाय विकसित किया जाए। जैसा कि फायरफॉक्स 3.0 में,Padma Addonमें,Font-code-converters आदि में प्रयोग किया जा रहा है। ये परिवर्तक इतने जटिल क्यों होते हैं और इनके द्वारा 100% सही परिणाम की आशा करना क्यों कठिन है,*,*
*7.* *Adobe InDesign* *के लिए* *plug-in*
हर्ष की बात है कि हाल ही में श्री पीयूष तूलि peeyush@metadesignsolutions.comनेएक प्लग-इन काविकास कियाहै, जोएडोबेइनडिजाइन मेंहिन्दीकोपारम्परिक रूप मेंप्रकट करनेतथामुद्रित करनेकीसुविधाप्रदान करताहै।इसकाडिमोउन्होंनेइस यूट्यूब पतेपर रखाहै, जिसेदेख सकतेहैं:

----------


## ravi chacha

> देवनागरी यूनिकोड
> देवनागरी यूनिकोड की परास (रेंज) 0900 से 097F तक है। (दोनो संख्याएं षोडषाधारी हैं) 
> 
> क्ष, त्र एवं ज्ञ के लिये अलग से कोड नहीं है। इन्हें संयुक्त वर्ण मानकर अन्य संयुक्त वर्णों की भांति इनका अलग से कोड नहीं दिया गया है। 
> 
> इस रेंज में बहुत से ऐसे वर्णों के लिये भी कोड दिये गये हैं जो सामान्यतः हिन्दी में व्यवहृत नहीं होते। किन्तु मराठी, सिन्धी, मलयालम आदि को देवनागरी में सम्यक ढंग से लिखने के लिये आवश्यक हैं। 
> 
> नुक्ता वाले वर्णों (जैसे ज़) के लिये यूनिकोड निर्धारित किया गया है। इसके अलावा नुक्ता के लिये भी अलग से एक यूनिकोड दे दिया गया है। अतः नुक्तायुक्त अक्षर यूनिकोड की दृष्टि से दो प्रकार से लिखे जा सकते हैं - एक बाइट यूनिकोड के रूप में या दो बाइट यूनिकोद के रूप में। उदाहरण के लिये *ज़* को ' ज ' के बाद नुक्ता ( ़ ) टाइप करके भी लिखा जा सकता है। 
> देवनागरी के यूनिकोड
> ...


अच्छा  शुत्र बनाया है जी आप ने सामन्यज्ञान बढेगा सभी का ++++++++++++

----------


## dkj

*गूगल आइऍमई*


*गूगल आइऍमई* भारतीय भाषाओं हेतु एक टाइपिंग औजार (इनपुट मैथड ऍडीटर) है। यह एक वर्चुअल कीबोर्ड है जो कि बिना कॉपी-पेस्ट के झंझट के विण्डोज़ में किसी भी ऍप्लीकेशन में सीधे हिन्दी में लिखने की सुविधा प्रदान करता है। पहले गूगल की यह सेवा गूगल इण्डिक लिप्यन्तरण के नाम से ऑनलाइन सम्पादित्र के रुप में थी, बाद में इसकी लोकप्रियता को देखते हुये इसे ऑफलाइन प्रयोग के लिये दिसम्बर२००९ में गूगल आइऍमई के नाम से जारी किया गया।
यह औजार शब्दकोश आधारित लिप्यन्तरण पर आधारित है। अर्थात आप जो रोमन में टाइप करते हैं यह उसे अपने शब्दकोश से मिलाकर लिप्यन्तरित करता है तथा मिलते-जुलते शब्दों का सुझाव देता है।

----------


## dkj

*माइक्रोसॉफ्ट इण्डिक लॅङ्गविज इनपुट टूल**माइक्रोसॉफ्ट इण्डिक लॅङ्गविज इनपुट टूल* भारतीय भाषाओं हेतु एक टाइपिंग औजार (इनपुट मैथड ऍडीटर) है। यह एक वर्चुअल कीबोर्ड है जो कि बिना कॉपी-पेस्ट के झंझट के विण्डोज़ में किसी भी ऍप्लीकेशन में सीधे हिन्दी में लिखने की सुविधा प्रदान करता है। यह ऑनलाइन तथा ऑफलाइन दोनों ही रुप में उपलब्ध है। यह सेवा दिसम्बर २००९ में आरम्भ हुई।
यह औजार शब्दकोश आधारित ध्वन्यात्मक लिप्यन्तरण विधि का प्रयोग करता है अर्थात आप जो रोमन में टाइप करते हैं यह उसे अपने शब्दकोश से मिलाकर लिप्यन्तरित करता है तथा मिलते-जुलते शब्दों का सुझाव देता है। यह प्रचलित हिन्दी टाइपिंग औजारों (जो कि एक निश्चित स्कीम के अन्तर्गत लिप्यंतरण करके टाइप करते हैं) के विपरीत एक अन्तर्निमित शब्दकोश से मिलाकर लिप्यन्तरित करके टाइप करता है। इस कारण से प्रयोक्ता को लिप्यन्तरण स्कीम को याद नहीं रखना पड़ता। इस कारण से यह पहली बार एवं शुरुआती हिन्दी टाइप करने वालों (जो कि रोमनागरी के अभ्यस्त होते हैं)के लिये काफी सुविधाजनक रहता है।

----------


## dkj

;


*इण्डिक आइऍमई**इण्डिक आइऍमई*(नया नाम: *इण्डिक इनपुट १* तथा *२*) माइक्रोसॉफ्ट द्वारा वेबदुनिया के सहयोग से विकसित एक आइऍमई है। यह हिन्दी समेत विभिन्न भारतीय भाषाओं के लिये उपलब्ध है। यह एक ऐसा प्रोग्राम है जो कम्प्यूटर पर देवनागरी आदि भारतीय लिपियाँ में लिखने की सुविधा प्रदान करता है। _इण्डिक आइऍमई_ विशेष रूप से भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप की लिपियों को ध्यान में रखकर निर्मित किया गया है। इस समय इण्डिक आईऍमई के कई संस्करण उपलब्ध हैं जिन्हें इंस्टाल कर लेने के बाद अन्तर्जाल से जुड़कर या बिना जुड़े भारतीय भाषाओं में कार्य किया जा सकता है। संस्करण २.० है जो कि नवम्बर २००६ में जारी किया गया। नवीनतम संस्करण का नाम बदलकर _इण्डिक इनपुट_ कर दिया गया है। संस्करण ५.x से बाद के नये संस्करणों में स्पेसबार वाला एक बग है जिसमें स्पेस देने के लिये दो बार स्पेस कुञ्जी दबानी पड़ती है। इस कारण अब भी लोग अधिकतर पुराना संस्करण ही प्रयोग कर रहे हैं।
*इण्डिक आइऍमई लाइट*_ इण्डिक आइऍमई लाइट_
इण्डिक आइऍमई लाइट, इण्डिक आइऍमई का एक संशोधित इंस्टालर है जो कि आकार में छोटा, सरल इंस्टालेशन तथा स्वतः कीबोर्ड जोड़ने आदि सुविधाओं युक्त है। यह एक क्लिक द्वारा इंस्टालेशन की सुविधा प्रदान करता है।
विण्डोज़ ऍक्सपी में इण्डिक सपोर्ट सक्षम करने वाले औजार इण्डिक ऍक्सपी प्लस में इण्डिक आइऍमई लाइट पहले से शामिल है। यदि आपके पास विण्डोज़ ऍक्सपी हो तो इण्डिक ऍक्सपी प्लस इंस्टाल करें और यदि विण्डोज़ ७ हो तो इण्डिक आइऍमई लाइट।

----------


## dkj

*बरह आइऍमई**बरह आइऍमई* बरह नामक भारतीय भाषी टाइपिंग सॉफ्टवेयर वालों का एक टाइपिंग औजार है। यह एक वर्चुअल कीबोर्ड है जो कि बिना कॉपी-पेस्ट के झंझट के विण्डोज़ में किसी भी ऍप्लीकेशन में सीधे हिन्दी में लिखने की सुविधा प्रदान करता है। पुराने संस्करणों में यह बरह के साथ ही बरह डायरॅक्ट नामक यूटिलिटी के नाम से आता था, बाद में इसकी लोकप्रियता को देखते हुए इसे एक अलग औजार के तौर पर उपलब्ध करवाया जाने लगा।
*बरह आइऍमई तथा बरह डायरॅक्ट में अन्तर*बरह आइऍमई एक अलग औजार है जबकि बरह डायरॅक्ट बरह सॉफ्टवेयर का ही एक भाग है।बरह आइऍमई सिर्फ यूनिकोड समर्थित है जबकि बरह डायरॅक्ट यूनिकोड के साथ-साथ नॉन-यूनिकोड फॉण्ट में भी टाइप करने की सुविधा देता है।

----------


## dkj

प करने की सुविधा

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

एक बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुति ..... इस प्रकार से तो शायद मैं भी न बता पता........ 


सम्मान स्वेयकर कर अनुग्रहित करें।

----------


## dkj

:salut::salut::salut::salut:


> एक बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुति ..... इस प्रकार से तो शायद मैं भी न बता पता........ 
> 
> 
> सम्मान स्वेयकर कर अनुग्रहित करें।

----------


## jaunty

Very Good Bro........
Thank You for Sharing  Knowledgeable Information..........

----------


## dkj

> _यूनिकोड प्रत्येक अक्षर के लिए एक विशेष नम्बर प्रदान करता है,
> चाहे कोई भी प्लैटफॉर्म हो,
> चाहे कोई भी प्रोग्राम हो,
> चाहे कोई भी भाषा हो।_कम्प्यूटर, मूल रूप से, नंबरों से सम्बंध रखते हैं। ये प्रत्येक अक्षर और वर्ण के लिए एक नंबर निर्धारित करके अक्षर और वर्ण संग्रहित करते हैं। यूनिकोड का आविष्कार होने से पहले, ऐसे नंबर देने के लिए सैंकडों विभिन्न संकेत लिपि प्रणालियां थीं। किसी एक संकेत लिपि में पर्याप्त अक्षर नहीं हो सकते हैं : उदाहरण के लिए, यूरोपिय संघ को अकेले ही, अपनी सभी भाषाऒं को कवर करने के लिए अनेक विभिन्न संकेत लिपियों की आवश्यकता होती है। अंग्रेजी जैसी भाषा के लिए भी, सभी अक्षरों, विरामचिन्हों और सामान्य प्रयोग के तकनीकी प्रतीकों हेतु एक ही संकेत लिपि पर्याप्त नहीं थी।


bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb

----------


## donsplender

बहुत ही उत्तम दर्जे की जानकारी ! मित्र मैं स्वय डीटीपी/प्रिन्टींग व्यवसाय से हुं । बहुत ही रोचक तरिके से प्रस्तुत किया ! मेरी तरफ से सम्मान स्वीकारें +++

----------


## nirsha

धन्यवाद मित्र बहुत अच्छी जानकारी मिली ...................

----------


## munnuji11

सम्मान्य द्क्ज जी,
          आपके द्वारा प्रदत्त जानकारी से हृदय प्रफुल्लित हो गया। 
          हमारी ओर से कोटिश: आभार स्वीकार करें …………।

----------


## dkj

central 14central 14


> सम्मान्य द्क्ज जी,
>           आपके द्वारा प्रदत्त जानकारी से हृदय प्रफुल्लित हो गया। 
>           हमारी ओर से कोटिश: आभार स्वीकार करें …………।


central 14

----------


## dkj

> central 14central 14
> central 14


☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺♥♥♥3

----------


## RAM2205

*वाह नयी जानकारी मिली।  धन्यवाद*

----------

